# [CSS] wie geht das?



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine kurze frage CSS betreffend: wie kann ich realisieren, dass in meiner html seite, beim mit-der-maus-darüber-fahren (über eine zelle einer tabelle) der hintegrund verändert wird?

beispiel: hier oder hier


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Aug 2005)

ich bezweifel dass es mit css geht, ich würd eher sagen ober die "funktion"    onMouseOver bzw. onMouseOut ... google einfach mal


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

da gibts spezielle dingens

a:hover

usw.


----------



## Sky (31. Aug 2005)

Hier ein wenig Lektüre zu CSS und Javascript.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da gibts spezielle dingens
> 
> a:hover
> 
> usw.



a:hover geht natürlich nur für Links, a eben.. Ansonsten isses nur per JavaScript machbar. Interessant wäre aber zu wissen, ob CSS etwas mit Programmierung zu tun hat, denn eine Programmiersprache ist es ebensowenig wie PDF...


----------



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

danke erstmals für die antworten!



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Interessant wäre aber zu wissen, ob CSS etwas mit Programmierung zu tun hat, denn eine Programmiersprache ist es ebensowenig wie PDF...


ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht... aber in welcher kategorie hier wäre es besser untergebracht? (eventuell Plauderecke...)


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2005)

Evtl. isses einfach das falsche Forum


----------



## Roar (31. Aug 2005)

so geht das z.b.


```
[url="index.php"]Home[/url] 

...

a.menu { 
	display:table-cell;
	text-align:center;
	border-color:#FFFFFF;
	border-width:1px;
	border-style:dashed;
	border-collapse:collapse;
	text-decoration:none;
	width:200px;
}

a.menu:link    { color:#DDDDDD; background-color:transparent; }
a.menu:visited { color:#DDDDDD; background-color:transparent; }
a.menu:hover   { color:#DDDDDD; background-color:#104E8B; }
a.menu:active  { color:#DDDDDD; background-color:#104E8B; }
```

das is dann zwar keine tabelle, sieht aber so aus ^^


----------



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

@Roar danke, ich werds mal probieren...

@ AlArenal ja, kann sein, aber ich wollte euer wissen beanspruchen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Aug 2005)

> ...über eine zelle einer tabelle...



Da eine Tabellenzelle kein Link ist wird das NICHT funktionieren, lediglich über onMouseOver, onMouseOut ist es IMHO realisierbar


----------



## Gast (1. Sep 2005)

CSS dient der Beschreibung der Elemente und ist STATISCH. Was beduetet, wenn du dynamische Inhalte einfügen willst die einfach nur des Layout verändern, würde ich dir JavaScript empfehlen. Dort kannst du die OnMouseOver oder OnMouseOut methoden verwenden um diese Ereignisse abzufangen und zu behandeln


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

ganz nebenbei: java-script suckt


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ganz nebenbei: java-script suckt



Spritpreise auch, aber ich muss dennoch tanken. Gibt nunmal keine Alternative zu JS.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

yep leider   (aber zum sprit gibts alternativen)


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2005)

Hi,
fürs JavaScript gibts in diesem Fall auch alternativen. Wie hier schon richtig gesagt CSS. 

Ihr habt sogar richtig gesagt, dass a:hover für Links, also das HTML-Tag <a> richtig ist. Nun einmal weiterüberlegen... Eine Tabellenzelle hat den Tag <td> -> Also einfach td:hover benutzen  :wink: 

Dies funktioniert auch mit allen anderen!


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Sep 2005)

CSS soll ne Alternative zu JavaScript sein?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Sep 2005)

auf diese frage bezogen ist css ne alternative zu js weil es eben ne hover-funktion bietet, welche ähnliches macht wie onMouseOver


----------

